# Northwest Retriever Trial Club Field Trial April 12-14



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

All Stakes will be held at Carlson's Farm in Fall City, WA


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Any Callback news would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Qual- 

1st Razin / Janice Gunn
2nd Suzie / Terry Foltz
3rd Pitch / Steve McVeigh
4th Ty / Paul Gilmore
RJ Tink / Gary Abbott

JAMS - Mia/Dave Plesko, Piper/Gary Abbott, Sunny/Terry Crawford, Runner/Pat Little


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Paul and Ty!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Had a reason to pay attention to call backs again thankfully!  Here's a picture of 3rd Place winner Pitch and 4th Place Ty when they were wee-puppies- Reunion day..


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

Open Call backs to the 3rd series: 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 23 and 27.

The Open water blind will start at 9 am


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

8 dogs called back to run the Open 4th Series.

6, 9, 10, 17, 19, 20, 23, 27


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news about the derby will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby just started after the Open finished late this afternoon.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open results:

1st - Tacker - Hengsteler/Van de Brake
2nd - Ringo - Eisen/Gonia
3rd - Magic - Lee/Gonia
4th - Teek - McClure/Gonia
RJ - Chloe - Hayden/Abbott
JAM - Minx - Scheldrup/Van de Brake


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats to Janice Gunn on winning the Qual-good for you!


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

jazztime said:


> Congrats to Janice Gunn on winning the Qual-good for you!


I second that, great job!!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Tacker - Hengsteler/McFarland
2nd - Trek - Myers
3rd - Windy - Crabb
4th - Kid - Howard
RJ - Bear - Montgomery
JAM's - 
Pilot - Johnston
Webster - Carey
Echo - Carey


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any Derby news?

Thank you,

lesa c


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Good going, Judy!!! Harry


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to you and Trek for the AM 2nd!

--Susie


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Judy and Trek! So happy!!!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Big congrats to AFC Camino Go for the Pin "Tacker" and Jim McFarland on the DOUBLE HEADER WIN!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Any Derby news?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> lesa c


Derby?  Thanks!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats to Mark Kellogg and Tide. Tide's 2nd in the Derby put him on the Derby list!

lesa c

P/S Josie...that is the only placement I know.


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to give a big thanks to the bird boys/girls that helped out at this trial. It was rainy and windy and they hung in there like troupers.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Results are at EE. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=5708


----------

